# 2010 Allez comp compact or 2011 Allez apex



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

I can get the 2010 Comp for $1350 otd or the 2011 with sram apex for the same price which I dont think is as good a deal.

The 2010 has shimano 105 and the carbon rear stays. Are the carbon rear stays a good or bad thing?

This will be my first road bike so any help will be appreciated


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

carbon seat stays are a strange issue, many say that they don't do anything some claim that they make the ride more comfortable 

I think that regardless of if they do anything for comfort that I wouldn't want a bonding between two different materials to possibly age and become an issue 

I think the Apex equipped new model would likely be lighter, I think the main thing you should decide is if you like how SRAM shifts compared to shimano, some like the double tap, and others don't


----------



## DougandBeth (Jul 1, 2008)

I am in the exact same position but pricing is a little differnet. I can get the 2010 Allez Comp for $1200 and the 2011 Allez Comp for $1250. I rode both today and personally hated the Sram however it was just built and maybe a little out of tune. 

I did also ride the 2011 Allez Elite fo $1050 and full tiagra which I thought was a great ride also. Just seeing if I should spend the extra $150.

The 2010 Comp is flat black and the 2011 Elite is red. 

My first road bike also and not even sure I will like it but I have very high cholesterol and I am only 36 need to get myself back in shape.


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the 11 but I have never ridden the Sram. How does the double tap work?
Also looking for a better deal.


----------



## DougandBeth (Jul 1, 2008)

The double tap was easy but it just seemed catchy like an old Schwinn 10 speed. I thought the Tiagra was smoother than the Sram. I may end up buying the 2010 Comp because I really like the 105. You should look at the 2011 elite also and see if you like Tiagra


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

nowayout said:


> I'm leaning towards the 11 but I have never ridden the Sram. How does the double tap work?
> Also looking for a better deal.


I personally like the double tap, I'd have bought it but at the time SRAM bikes were more expensive and I didn't want to spend the extra $$$ 

the gear shift lever only moves in one direction, and the brake lever is fixed
if you move the lever a small amount (there's a click to let you know) it shifts to a smaller gear on the cassette, but if you push the lever farther it shifts up the cassette 

the sram shifter can also be pulled in towards the bars to make it easier to shift in the drops (although it's not hard at all to do this with regular 105/tiagra...) 

one other difference is the sram has "zero loss", which means there's no slop in the cable, if you move that lever the cable is being pulled, on my 105 you can move the lever a small bit and nothing happens

both work well, it's a matter of preference and price


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

*'10 Comp*

I just bought a 2010 Allez Comp today. I test rode it and also a base Roubaix. I thought the Roubaix felt sluggish and the Allez was fantastic. They were both priced well. I paid around $1250 and the Roubaix was a little over $1400. I look forward to many (s)miles on my new bike.

They had a 2011 there and I didn't even look at it. I was happy how the 105 worked. I've had Campy on my last two bikes and prefer it. I'm hoping it doesn't take me too long to get the hang of the differences in the shifters.


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting on the 2011 with Apex to come in. It was supposed to be here this past Friday but they said 2 more weeks. Oh well, I was getting amped up but its starting to fade


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

nowayout said:


> I'm still waiting on the 2011 with Apex to come in. It was supposed to be here this past Friday but they said 2 more weeks. Oh well, I was getting amped up but its starting to fade


That's odd. All sizes and colors are available on the Secteur Apex right now. Maybe if you offer to pay the $20 they're gonna get dinged for shipping, they'll order it for you sooner. Just an idea...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

vol245 said:


> I just bought a 2010 Allez Comp today. I test rode it and also a base Roubaix. I thought the Roubaix felt sluggish and the Allez was fantastic..


Comparing the Allez to the Roubaix is sort of like comparing apples to oranges due to their intended purposes and geometry.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

tednugent said:


> Comparing the Allez to the Roubaix is sort of like comparing apples to oranges due to their intended purposes and geometry.


I understand the different purposes of each bike. I still wanted to try each to see which I like better and I found it was the Allez.


----------

